
Finally releasing my 15 years of C libraries as open source - quelsolaar
http://gamepipeline.org
======
quelsolaar
All code written in C89 Written from scratch, without any dependencies. All
operating system interaction is warped and ported. FreeBSD License.

-Forge: stdlib with math, text, A*, geometry math, memory debugger and much more.

-Imagine: Threads, timing, setting, lib loading.

-Betray: Platform layer, with plugin support, VR, Multi-touch, controllers and more. Win32 , Linux and limited MacOS support.

-Relinquish: Rendering library, wrapping OpenGL supports and hides a wide range of extensions.

-Seduce: 3D UI toolkit, text rendering and editing, fonts, 3D manipulators, cameras. Mouse / multi-touch / multi-user / controller support.

-Testify: Networking and serialization. TCP, UDP, Files, NAT Holepunching, local/global service discovery.

-Hxa: asset file format, FBX and PNG implementation. Graphics processing.

-Json parser.

These libraries have been used extensively in software production for all my
applications including LOVE, Exo, Stellar, MoF, and Loq Airou (source
included). You can find out more about these at:
[http://www.quelsolaar.com](http://www.quelsolaar.com) . For more on my
programing style, and philosophy watch this:
[https://youtu.be/443UNeGrFoM](https://youtu.be/443UNeGrFoM)

